# From Kamloops to the Red Cross



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I just wanted to share with you all what happened at home today. some of our local radio stations along with a bunch of business who donated items, held a radio auction, and all the proceeds are going to support the Red Cross.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's wild what's going on all across this country. Lots of stuff happening in Montreal as well.

Anything happening in your area, Anneke?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

THANK YOU CANADA! I know you lost citizens too, but your response has been heartening to us all.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yup, we've had huge line-ups for blood donations and every radio station has some kind of ongoing fund raising thing going on. We feel very much linked to what's going on in the US...


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You can't imagine how much we appreciate Canada folks! When we finish with the Star Spangled Banner, will you teach us Oh, Canada?


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Thanks for acknowledging us Canadians    and our help as America was was suffering, and many lost their lives at the World trade Center.Many American planes landed here in Vancouver.  
Your President has yet to acknowledge us.Some even feel he is snubbing us.  
You the real Americans are our friends,and we are glad to have you all as our friends.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's a deal Nancya, at least the first verse!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey Nancy, French or English ?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Je ne parle pas le francais.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Moi au si !. 

neither do I Nancy,


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

But you just said you did speak French CoolJ...


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Did I get the text wrong Iza ?. I can read french, to a degree, but I couldn't have a conversation.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

BTW our local news (Chicago) did a story about an older couple that got stranded in Canada on their way home from Greece. It was a wonderful story about how the Canadians took our people in for FREE and how even young school children donated time and efforts to the stranded Americans. The photos looked like their were hundreds of Americans just in that one shelter.

I sure hope Canadians don't feel snubbed!!!!! No, we greatly appreciate our friends! I think our President is spread rather thin right now....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

No offense Wendy but I don't base my opinion of the Canadian-American relation to what Bush or Chretien ca say. It's in the small gestures that you can truly understand a relationship.

CoolJ I was kidding. Sorry I couldn't resist.  Now for a French Lesson to say me neither you should say: Moi non plus. Moi aussi is more of a positive answer like the English me too.

[ September 25, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------

